# Drug Sniffing Dogs Win Science Fair



## James Kotary (Nov 14, 2012)

http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/sideshow/science-fair-cocaine-drug-sniffing-dog-141435818.html

Thought this was intresting! A fourth grader uses drug sniffing dogs to win local science fair! Wish they would give the full story and what the results were and what results the girl expected for each dog.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Very interesting. I've given a couple of detection demos at the oldest grandaughter's school. Obviously because I don't have a legal right to have a controlled substance (my dog was cadaver trained, not drugs) I imprinted him on cigaretts for the demos. Taht took all of 15-20 mins to accomplish. 
This month one of the younger grandaughters (different school) asked for my help with her science fair projects. I may just have to talk to her school about a dog in the building. :-k:-k


----------



## James Kotary (Nov 14, 2012)

If I were you Bob, I would go for it. The kids would love it and you would be a hero in your grandaughter's eyes (well more so because I am sure you are already a hero in her eyes!).


----------

